# The best cat in the world



## Godboy

I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.

She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot. 

She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.


----------



## deannalw

Oh I can't tell you how sorry I am, Godboy. I love my dogs the same way and know what you're feeling.


----------



## playtime

my heart hurts for you.  my kitty was 16 when she passed & i truly know how you are feeling.


----------



## OldLady

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.


I'm sorry.  She will never be gone as long as you remember her.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

My sincere condolences Godboy. Recently we have had to put down two of our pets to ease their suffering. It is a horrible experience. I still mourn for them. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dale Smith

We had to put down a our beloved Bennie last year after 17 years and I am still not able to write about it. I feel your pain and sense of loss.


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## boedicca

GB - I'm very sorry for your loss.   It's horrible to love a beloved pet.  Take care.  boe


----------



## beagle9

Dog man here, but cats are cool creatures that keep the critters outside in check.  I can relate in that you got attached to your animal when it showed you the affection that it did, and vice-versa.

Yes, they are missed when they are gone, and their memories live on within us.

Lost horses, dogs, cats, pet squirrels, pet birds etc over the years, and they all are missed sorely when they've gone on. Replacements usually help to heal the pain and losses, but horses I'm done with... They live to long. Don't need anything that will out live me at this point. Would have to worry about whether or not they would be taken care of after I'm gone. 

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Darkwind

I am sorry.  I know the feeling far too well.


----------



## MarathonMike

Any of us who have lost a pet feels your pain. Very sorry for your loss GB.


----------



## JoeMoma

Pets often make the best family members.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I am so very sorry for your loss.  I grieve every day for the furry loved ones that have passed.  You are not alone.  Kiki will always be with you.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Sympathies.  That's incredibly rough to go through.  They are like children in the family.


----------



## K9Buck

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.



God bless you and your feline companion, who will greet you when you go to Heaven.


----------



## Dale Smith

Godboy's loss has spurred me to do something that was too painful to write about because I would get all emotional and to try and talk about it would be like ripping the scab off of an old wound. So, this is going to be therapeutic for me because the time has come to tell the story of Bennie...bear with me because it's a tad long, 100 percent true and proof that God always has a plan.

About five weeks after 9/11/01, our VP decided that we needed a "moral boost" as it looked like the bridge contract that we had with the USPS for the project of a mixed mail flat sorter wasn't going to be renewed due to the costs of cleaning the facilities that had been contaminated with those anthrax letters. As fortune would have it, I was actually on site that day and the VP of our division bought brisket that Friday and we all brought a covered dish. My wife made a green bean casserole as my contribution and when I went to put the dish in the car (so I didn't forget it) I hear this tiny meowing coming from the big industrial compactors. I almost ignored it...but I went to the sound of the meowing and found this tiny black and white kitten under this huge contraption. He looked up at me as if to say "You won! You can take me home with you now!"He could fit in the palm of my hand and couldn't have been more than seven weeks old. Someone just dumped him off because we were in the industrial part of Arlington, Texas....no houses, no apartments. It was Friday and I knew that I couldn't leave the little guy. I picked him up and he just went to purring and crawled right on my right shoulder and nestled there. 

I decided that I could put him in the warehouse in one of the big boxes until it was time to head home.....I just had to sneak him in. I got about three steps through the door when Dennis Beatty  (our VP) stone cold busted me. He said "Where did you find that?" I told him and that I was going to find a place in the warehouse until I was done for the day...God bless that man, he was one of a kind. He said "Take the rest of the afternoon off and have it checked out at PetSmart or PetCo, you  travel a lot for us and I know you have other pets at home". How did he know that? Because he knew his people and we were not just a number to him. I thanked him and told him that I had a few loose ends to tie up but that I was appreciative. I walk back through where the ladies were cleaning up after the lunch and they just fussed over this little black and white kitten until I asked "Do any of you want to take it home????" Eh, they weren't eager and I wasn't looking forward to telling Sandy that I was bringing a stray home. I called her and she was adamant about me dropping it off at a "No Kill" shelter and that we already had a dog and an elderly cat and that it might bring home a disease.....normally I would do what she asked just to avoid a hassle but I stood my ground and told her that if I had to put the kitten in the garage until I found him a home that this was how it was going to be. 

Sooooo, I left work when I got done with what I had to do...... with that little kitten resting on my right shoulder and I stopped at a PetSmart on the way home to have him checked out. The folks there were so awesome. They brushed him, checked him out and didn't charge me a dime. He went right back on my right shoulder, purring the whole way and went I got home? I told him he better pour on the charm because I didn't know how this was all going to play out. I worried for nothing.....Sandy, Josh and Chelsea met us at the door, took the kitten from me and that was it. Bennie (named by my daughter) would cuddle with Josh or Chelsea when they were having a fitful night.....he would lay next to them and purr until they went to sleep. He was an "angel cat". It was Sandy that Bennie eventually had the biggest connection with. Bennie would sleep on top of Sandy's head with his little paw on top of her forehead. He could detect when Sandy was having a high blood pressure period and he would be all around her and purring trying to calm her down. Our older feline, Cat Ballou and Bennie were inseparable. He was an angel cat for sure. He would just pop up on our laps and just purr......he loved us all. When me and Sandy divorced and very amicably (still best friends to this day) she tried to give me furniture and anything I wanted.....I took nothing but I did chide her by saying "I just want Bennie to come with me" teasingly because after all? I rescued him and I was told not to bring him home.....Sandy, thinking I was even slightly serious  said "Oh no, Bennie would be lost without me". I said "Silly girl, I would never think of taking him away from you". Every time I would come over, I would call for Bennie and no matter where he was, he would come running to see me. Last year at 17 he got diabetes and when it became clear that his quality of life was bad, he was put down. It devastated me to see how bad he had gotten. When the word came that he was gone? I wept......I couldn't help myself. I told Sandy that I was going to write his story and put it on Facebook but every time I started? The tears would start and I just wasn't ready.....I didn't know if anyone would really understand as to what an impact that little cat had on my family and had I not taken the time to find out where that "meowing" was coming from that day at work? We would have missed out on having an intrical part of our family.

Yeah, I miss that little cat but we were blessed to have him.....he was a little character for sure. I take solace in knowing that I will see him again on the other side.


----------



## Godboy

Dale Smith said:


> Godboy's loss has spurred me to do something that was too painful to write about because I would get all emotional and to try and talk about it would be like ripping the scab off of an old wound. So, this is going to be therapeutic for me because the time has come to tell the story of Bennie...bear with me because it's a tad long, 100 percent true and proof that God always has a plan.
> 
> About five weeks after 9/11/01, our VP decided that we needed a "moral boost" as it looked like the bridge contract that we had with the USPS for the project of a mixed mail flat sorter wasn't going to be renewed due to the costs of cleaning the facilities that had been contaminated with those anthrax letters. As fortune would have it, I was actually on site that day and the VP of our division bought brisket that Friday and we all brought a covered dish. My wife made a green bean casserole as my contribution and when I went to put the dish in the car (so I didn't forget it) I hear this tiny meowing coming from the big industrial compactors. I almost ignored it...but I went to the sound of the meowing and found this tiny black and white kitten under this huge contraption. He looked up at me as if to say "You won! You can take me home with you now!"He could fit in the palm of my hand and couldn't have been more than seven weeks old. Someone just dumped him off because we were in the industrial part of Arlington, Texas....no houses, no apartments. It was Friday and I knew that I couldn't leave the little guy. I picked him up and he just went to purring and crawled right on my right shoulder and nestled there.
> 
> I decided that I could put him in the warehouse in one of the big boxes until it was time to head home.....I just had to sneak him in. I got about three steps through the door when Dennis Beatty  (our VP) stone cold busted me. He said "Where did you find that?" I told him and that I was going to find a place in the warehouse until I was done for the day...God bless that man, he was one of a kind. He said "Take the rest of the afternoon off and have it checked out at PetSmart or PetCo, you  travel a lot for us and I know you have other pets at home". How did he know that? Because he knew his people and we were not just a number to him. I thanked him and told him that I had a few loose ends to tie up but that I was appreciative. I walk back through where the ladies were cleaning up after the lunch and they just fussed over this little black and white kitten until I asked "Do any of you want to take it home????" Eh, they weren't eager and I wasn't looking forward to telling Sandy that I was bringing a stray home. I called her and she was adamant about me dropping it off at a "No Kill" shelter and that we already had a dog and an elderly cat and that it might bring home a disease.....normally I would do what she asked just to avoid a hassle but I stood my ground and told her that if I had to put the kitten in the garage until I found him a home that this was how it was going to be.
> 
> Sooooo, I left work when I got done with what I had to do...... with that little kitten resting on my right shoulder and I stopped at a PetSmart on the way home to have him checked out. The folks there were so awesome. They brushed him, checked him out and didn't charge me a dime. He went right back on my right shoulder, purring the whole way and went I got home? I told him he better pour on the charm because I didn't know how this was all going to play out. I worried for nothing.....Sandy, Josh and Chelsea met us at the door, took the kitten from me and that was it. Bennie (named by my daughter) would cuddle with Josh or Chelsea when they were having a fitful night.....he would lay next to them and purr until they went to sleep. He was an "angel cat". It was Sandy that Bennie eventually had the biggest connection with. Bennie would sleep on top of Sandy's head with his little paw on top of her forehead. He could detect when Sandy was having a high blood pressure period and he would be all around her and purring trying to calm her down. Our older feline, Cat Ballou and Bennie were inseparable. He was an angel cat for sure. He would just pop up on our laps and just purr......he loved us all. When me and Sandy divorced and very amicably (still best friends to this day) she tried to give me furniture and anything I wanted.....I took nothing but I did chide her by saying "I just want Bennie to come with me" teasingly because after all? I rescued him and I was told not to bring him home.....Sandy, thinking I was even slightly serious  said "Oh no, Bennie would be lost without me". I said "Silly girl, I would never think of taking him away from you". Every time I would come over, I would call for Bennie and no matter where he was, he would come running to see me. Last year at 17 he got diabetes and when it became clear that his quality of life was bad, he was put down. It devastated me to see how bad he had gotten. When the word came that he was gone? I wept......I couldn't help myself. I told Sandy that I was going to write his story and put it on Facebook but every time I started? The tears would start and I just wasn't ready.....I didn't know if anyone would really understand as to what an impact that little cat had on my family and had I not taken the time to find out where that "meowing" was coming from that day at work? We would have missed out on having an intrical part of our family.
> 
> Yeah, I miss that little cat but we were blessed to have him.....he was a little character for sure. I take solace in knowing that I will see him again on the other side.


Thanks for the story. It was really touching.

Most cat owners ive known loved their cat, but they didnt have really strong bond. Their cats would wander in and out, occasionally coming over to their owner to get a pet from them. As a kid growing up, we had a few cats over the years, and that was how it was for us too. I mourned their passing, but it wasnt crushing. It is much different with Kiki. I sobbed for an hour straight, literally. Ive never in my life cried like that, not even when my step sister died, who i grew up with.

Kiki was the runt of the litter, so she had to be bottle fed. I got her when she was very young and still drinking formula out of a bottle. I think she thought of me as if i were her mother because of that, and she was very much like a daughter to me.

She has slept next to me every night for 16 years, but tonight she isnt going to be here. Im looking at her favorite little blanket that she always sleeps on next to my head, but i dont have the heart to take it off my bed. I think ill leave it for tonight.

Good night everyone. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

I know how much this hurts but as you can see there are a lot of people who genuinely care about you and want to help you get through this very painful time in your life.  I would advise you to pull out some of your favorite photos & videos of her and just watch them and allow yourself to become fully immersed in the sensation of reliving those moments over & over again, laughing, crying, whatever emotions you experience just let them out.

One thing I know of for sure is that your kitty knew how very much you loved her and I'd bet if you could ask her, she still does and always will.

Rest well Godboy...


----------



## beagle9

Godboy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy's loss has spurred me to do something that was too painful to write about because I would get all emotional and to try and talk about it would be like ripping the scab off of an old wound. So, this is going to be therapeutic for me because the time has come to tell the story of Bennie...bear with me because it's a tad long, 100 percent true and proof that God always has a plan.
> 
> About five weeks after 9/11/01, our VP decided that we needed a "moral boost" as it looked like the bridge contract that we had with the USPS for the project of a mixed mail flat sorter wasn't going to be renewed due to the costs of cleaning the facilities that had been contaminated with those anthrax letters. As fortune would have it, I was actually on site that day and the VP of our division bought brisket that Friday and we all brought a covered dish. My wife made a green bean casserole as my contribution and when I went to put the dish in the car (so I didn't forget it) I hear this tiny meowing coming from the big industrial compactors. I almost ignored it...but I went to the sound of the meowing and found this tiny black and white kitten under this huge contraption. He looked up at me as if to say "You won! You can take me home with you now!"He could fit in the palm of my hand and couldn't have been more than seven weeks old. Someone just dumped him off because we were in the industrial part of Arlington, Texas....no houses, no apartments. It was Friday and I knew that I couldn't leave the little guy. I picked him up and he just went to purring and crawled right on my right shoulder and nestled there.
> 
> I decided that I could put him in the warehouse in one of the big boxes until it was time to head home.....I just had to sneak him in. I got about three steps through the door when Dennis Beatty  (our VP) stone cold busted me. He said "Where did you find that?" I told him and that I was going to find a place in the warehouse until I was done for the day...God bless that man, he was one of a kind. He said "Take the rest of the afternoon off and have it checked out at PetSmart or PetCo, you  travel a lot for us and I know you have other pets at home". How did he know that? Because he knew his people and we were not just a number to him. I thanked him and told him that I had a few loose ends to tie up but that I was appreciative. I walk back through where the ladies were cleaning up after the lunch and they just fussed over this little black and white kitten until I asked "Do any of you want to take it home????" Eh, they weren't eager and I wasn't looking forward to telling Sandy that I was bringing a stray home. I called her and she was adamant about me dropping it off at a "No Kill" shelter and that we already had a dog and an elderly cat and that it might bring home a disease.....normally I would do what she asked just to avoid a hassle but I stood my ground and told her that if I had to put the kitten in the garage until I found him a home that this was how it was going to be.
> 
> Sooooo, I left work when I got done with what I had to do...... with that little kitten resting on my right shoulder and I stopped at a PetSmart on the way home to have him checked out. The folks there were so awesome. They brushed him, checked him out and didn't charge me a dime. He went right back on my right shoulder, purring the whole way and went I got home? I told him he better pour on the charm because I didn't know how this was all going to play out. I worried for nothing.....Sandy, Josh and Chelsea met us at the door, took the kitten from me and that was it. Bennie (named by my daughter) would cuddle with Josh or Chelsea when they were having a fitful night.....he would lay next to them and purr until they went to sleep. He was an "angel cat". It was Sandy that Bennie eventually had the biggest connection with. Bennie would sleep on top of Sandy's head with his little paw on top of her forehead. He could detect when Sandy was having a high blood pressure period and he would be all around her and purring trying to calm her down. Our older feline, Cat Ballou and Bennie were inseparable. He was an angel cat for sure. He would just pop up on our laps and just purr......he loved us all. When me and Sandy divorced and very amicably (still best friends to this day) she tried to give me furniture and anything I wanted.....I took nothing but I did chide her by saying "I just want Bennie to come with me" teasingly because after all? I rescued him and I was told not to bring him home.....Sandy, thinking I was even slightly serious  said "Oh no, Bennie would be lost without me". I said "Silly girl, I would never think of taking him away from you". Every time I would come over, I would call for Bennie and no matter where he was, he would come running to see me. Last year at 17 he got diabetes and when it became clear that his quality of life was bad, he was put down. It devastated me to see how bad he had gotten. When the word came that he was gone? I wept......I couldn't help myself. I told Sandy that I was going to write his story and put it on Facebook but every time I started? The tears would start and I just wasn't ready.....I didn't know if anyone would really understand as to what an impact that little cat had on my family and had I not taken the time to find out where that "meowing" was coming from that day at work? We would have missed out on having an intrical part of our family.
> 
> Yeah, I miss that little cat but we were blessed to have him.....he was a little character for sure. I take solace in knowing that I will see him again on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the story. It was really touching.
> 
> Most cat owners ive known loved their cat, but they didnt have really strong bond. Their cats would wander in and out, occasionally coming over to their owner to get a pet from them. As a kid growing up, we had a few cats over the years, and that was how it was for us too. I mourned their passing, but it wasnt crushing. It is much different with Kiki. I sobbed for an hour straight, literally. Ive never in my life cried like that, not even when my step sister died, who i grew up with.
> 
> Kiki was the runt of the litter, so she had to be bottle fed. I got her when she was very young and still drinking formula out of a bottle. I think she thought of me as if i were her mother because of that, and she was very much like a daughter to me.
> 
> She has slept next to me every night for 16 years, but tonight she isnt going to be here. Im looking at her favorite little blanket that she always sleeps on next to my head, but i dont have the heart to take it off my bed. I think ill leave it for tonight.
> 
> Good night everyone. Thanks for the posts.
Click to expand...

Got a cat that my mom raised a while back, and she bottle feed it due to it being a runt, and it was a rescue by her when she found it outside almost toast. She passed away (my mom did), and we inherited the cat in another rescue sort of way. I think they have some kind of sense as to who is saving or rescuing them. Then after having him for a while, we opened the door one morning to find that the cat had been impaled by something sharp. It was bad. Well after $400.00 dollars later, the cat was once again rescued. 

Like I said "I think they know", because this cat seems to have some kind of a special bond with us now. It meets me at the gate like a dog everyday after work. I shut the gate and it comes to me (putting it's front paws on my knees with a big stretch while doing so). Then if I'm talking to the wife or a friend while ignoring what's down around my feet, this cat will leap from the ground to my chest where it gently applies just enough claw pressure to hold on. LOL.

So I know the special bond you two had, because me and the wife got a cat that acts the same way with us. He hates the dog, but I think it's more out of jealousy than fear. LOL.

He's a cool cat for sure. My dog has a stronger bond with me, so all I can say is that it's a dogone mess... LOL.

Hope you find another animal friend to fill the void soon. They are out there waiting to be rescued.


----------



## playtime

i hope this helps put a smile on all your faces....


----------



## Godboy

playtime said:


> i hope this helps put a smile on all your faces....


That did make me smile. Thanks!


----------



## Dick Foster

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.



Ours died this past winter. He had a great life after he picked us out to move in on and we took him in. He was feral before moving in on us. He started by accompanying my wife when she took our dog for his daily afternoon walk.
Two previous cats of ours lasted into their early 20s. They picked us out too.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

Honestly, whenever we have to put down one of our pets, I end up crying like a baby.  We're big on rescues. At the moment we have 3 dogs and 7 cats. Every one of them is precious to us.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.



Sorry for your loss.

I had to put down my cat Gizmo last June due to some health issues. He was almost 18 years old. Raised him since he was 8 weeks old. I still miss that old boy and will continue to remember him always.

So I can relate, it sucks losing a pet who is a best friend.


----------



## bluzman61

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.


So sorry to hear of your loss.  I had to have a beloved cat of mine put down almost 10 years ago.  I still think about him on occasion.  He, Pepe, was my best friend and always wanted to be with me.  When he passed I was devastated.  I couldn't function normally for about two weeks.  I read a couple books about how to deal with losing a pet.  These helped.  It may really hurt now, but you'll always have nice memories of your beloved Kiki and time will heal your heart.


----------



## Death Angel

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.


People who dont have cats dont know how they bond with their owners

I have a cat that, when he's gone, I will miss more than most people


----------



## harmonica

JoeMoma said:


> Pets often make the best family members.


smarter than humans


----------



## harmonica

..I have a good guard dog/family pet
we talk about her and interact with her just as much as anyone else 
How Pets Help Manage Depression


----------



## Vastator

Sorry for your loss. It always hurts to lose those who have loved us. While I've always had pets, and cared for them all; I've always had a certain affinity for cats. Their stoic aplomb, their devil-may-care indifference, their malleability that allows them to adapt, and fill any niche like water can fill any vessel... Maintaining a serene, majestic beauty that comprises nature's perfect killer, all bundled up, in a lovingly independent loyalty... I too love cats. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty Cat

Coming out of lurkdom to express my heartfelt condolences. I’ve had some really special cats over the years. I alway say, if you don’t like cats, you never had a cat. I hope by now you are feeling better and I hope you find it in you heart to get another, in KiKi’s honor.


----------



## The Purge

Godboy said:


> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.


Understand fully, had to put down our CK yesterday Many a tear was shed as we held him gently as the vet administered a strong sedative before he administered the fatal shot ...felt him go as we do with all our fur babies when the time has come. he had a huge tumor in his mouth, found him full of blood.....a rescue, as all our cats are. He had 12 years in house, and would always be first to the table at feeding time....a truly gentle soul.... can still see him waiting ....will always be a whole in our hearts for these FUR BABIES!


----------



## bluzman61

The Purge said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put down my beloved cat Kiki and im in terrible agony. Words cant describe how much i loved her. Im sobbing as i write this.
> 
> She was one of my best friends ever. She followed me everywhere i went at home. If i took a shower, she would be in the bathroom with me. If i went for a smoke on the deck, she would faithfully stick by my side. When she was inflicted with diabetes, she was the best patient ever. When her insulin alarm would go off every 12 hours, she would immediately head to the kitchen and wait for her shot.
> 
> She was simply the best and I will miss her forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Understand fully, had to put down our CK yesterday Many a tear was shed as we held him gently as the vet administered a strong sedative before he administered the fatal shot ...felt him go as we do with all our fur babies when the time has come. he had a huge tumor in his mouth, found him full of blood.....a rescue, as all our cats are. He had 12 years in house, and would always be first to the table at feeding time....a truly gentle soul.... can still see him waiting ....will always be a whole in our hearts for these FUR BABIES!
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of YOUR loss.  Pets really ARE a blessing.  They comfort you when you're feeling down and are there to keep you company if you're feeling lonely.  You'll have nice memories of your beloved CK and time will help heal your heart.


----------

